

New Coursera course: Underwater Basketweaving - ms-rm
https://www.coursera.org/course/basketweave

======
lawnchair_larry
Ugh, I'm gonna try and quit the internet for today. I appreciate good pranks,
but the firehose of garbage stories that is the internet on April 1st just
doesn't do it for me.

------
glennos
Hopefully this will help balance the gender disparity in the weaving industry:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc0NxKgoUfU>

------
mtp0101
Oh lol. I do not expect this to go over well with the politically correct
crowd.

------
thomasjames
I like how they are really trying to recreate the on-campus college
experience.

------
atothayu
one of the more creative april fools jokes

